# Riding Trams and Trains Around Lisbon, Portugal



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

For many years when I was younger I was a reader of the old Railroad Magazine and always admired the pictures of the old trams in Lisbon, Portugal. Last week I finally got to ride and photograph them. This one is a shop queen used to shuttle guests around the Carris (Railway) Museum and was built in the early 20th century by the St. Louis Car Company. In Portugal they call a tram, trolley or streetcar an "electricos."










The interior of the St. Louis car is restored to its original plush glory and rides very nicely.










Next to the Carris Museum is the carbarn where all the trams are kept. There are hundreds of them in service, from the new to the old. I had to lighten this shot so you could see into the interior.

As I get a chance, I'll post more shots, including some Brill survivors made in Philadelphia.

One bit of advice when visiting Lisbon: Watch out for the lowlife pickpockets. They are bold and brazen, everywhere, and I had to threaten a couple with my fist. Keep your money inside your shirt in a secure travel pouch of the type you can get in WalMart. I will repeat this warning every so often as I post more pictures.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

The Carris Museum in Lisbon has some real gems built by the Brill Company of Philadelphia in the early 20th century, including this toastrack excursion car.











Another fine example is this double-truck Brill car from the early 1900s. Brill exported to countries all around the world.











At one point in the mid 20th century Carris decided to modernize its fleet and rebuilt this single truck Brill car into what you might call their answer to the PCC trolley. Actually, it does have a nice look to it.

The Carris Museum is located under the big suspension bridge on the west side of Lisbon headed towards Belem. You can get there on the 15 line tram and the stop is right under the bridge. Watch you personal belongings. The trams also carry warning signs concerning this. Speak up and out them when you see suspicious behavior.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill
It is wonderful to see you enjoying traveling along with finding trains in the ventures. Look forward to the next round of photos.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Trams, both old and new style, operate on a gauge of 2 feet, 11-1/2 inches in Lisbon. Those single truck models can really climb some impressive grades of 13.5 percent in the older parts of town.










Meanwhile, the larger trains running out of town to such places as Cascais, a ritzy jet-set seaside resort about 20 miles to the west, operate on Iberian gauge, which is 5 feet, 5-2/3 inches. I have to admit, it is really a nice ride.

Charles, it is good to hear from you. I had been at the Scranton trolley museum just a couple of days before you were there recently. Two ships pass in the night! lol


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
My wife and I were in Portugal 2 years ago and really enjoyed Lisbon. Going to the Alfama district on the trams is a bit like a Disney ride and the tram driver we had one evening was having a good time entertaining the riders coming down hill. Porto is great for trams also. Did you get a chance to ride the street elevator and the funicular in Lisbon. They're both great too. 
There's a narrow gauge railway in the Duoro valley but we didn't get a chance to ride it. 
Great pics. 
Dave


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Take to train to Sintra and ride the tram there. It's really and antique. http://www.portugalvirtual.pt/_tourism/costadelisboa/sintra/electr.html


----------

